# Burlington - Cool Piece



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Just unwrapped this one. Wiped the case off a bit and yes always leave lint strands behind till I am done.

Wanted to show you this piece, a few things make it unique on some. First its an adjusted Burlington, 1 piece case with swing out movement. Rest as we go along!

A couple pics of the front. Notice how the hoop stands on its own. The piece is very tight including the hinges. Notice the extra fancy numbers on a double sunk dial!



















Very clean back. Again this is a 1 piece case, most railroad were 2 piece screw back and front, this is screw on front to avoid contamination.










Front cover off. Its lever set at 4, so no accidental changing of the time, very important. so you pull the lever out with fingernail and the stem instead of winding advances the time.










more coming


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

So to prepare the movement to hinge out you turn the stem backwards while pulling on it, 1st position, then backwards pulling on it till all the way out as shown










Dig the fingernail into the recess and pop the movement










Oh, before I do that notice the plum colored railroad hands, most railroad pieces were with plum steel hands










So here is the inside, now thats one large diameter stem compared to our wrist pieces










And finally the 19 jewel adjusted Burlington movement, Illinois. Later the railroad required standard was higher jewel count










Well my pics are so so today but you get the picture and I hope understand my enjoyment of a good quality pocket piece


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

work of art''''looks amazing, the more i see the more i like


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

i CERTAINLY WOULD REFUSE IF OFFERED GIFT


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

they are pretty neat are they not. I have to say this piece looks great in hand, very very sharp. Have to love those gooseneck regulators and the work that goes into the movement, dials etc. You look at the spokes on the gears, they are round! If this were today a piece of this quality would cost you thousands


----------

